
The Ins and Outs of Silicon Carbide - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/the-ins-and-outs-of-silicon-carbide/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

SE: SiC is well-understood in power electronics and RF, but is the main
advantage the ability to run devices hotter than silicon, or is it to save
energy?

Palmour: The goal is to save energy and reduce system costs. Silicon carbide
saves the OEM money.

[...]

"Palmour: The reason silicon can’t go to very high temperatures is because
intrinsically it starts to conduct.

 _It really stops being a semiconductor around 175°C, and by 200°C it becomes
a conductor.

For silicon carbide that temperature is much higher — about 1,000°C_ — so it
can operate at much higher temperatures."

